# Speaker Recommendations - Challenging Setup



## HBCrouch (Nov 6, 2017)

I moved out of a house with a dedicated theater room into a new home where I am trying to reuse as much of our old equipment as possible. The layout of the room presents some definite challenges and I need some advice on how to proceed. I'd like to setup a 5.1 system.

Receiver-
I have a Denon AVR-1912 that I will be reusing.

Viewing Screen -
I will be reusing our 60" Samsung Plasma

Subwoofer - 
This will need to be replaced. I was using a Klipsch 10" sub, but it has a terrible rattle.

Center Channel -
I had a Klipsch speaker I was using for the center channel. It did not make it to the new house, so it will need to be replaced.

Rear Speakers 
I have two Klipsch KHC-6 and two Klipsch KHW-5. I have access to mount either of these in the rear wall to use for my back speakers. Which of the two would you recommend?

Front Speakers 
This is where things are tricky. (pic attached) There is a built in cabinet in the corner of the room where the tv sits. The two adjacent walls are all windows and there is nowhere to install a speaker in the wall. Is my best option floor speakers? If so, where would I put them? 

One possibility, I am going to have to build a wooden shelf / stand to raise my television, so I can put the center channel speaker under it. I could build space to house the front speakers, but they would be no further apart than the width of the television. I'm not sure if that is far enough?

Recap: I need a recommendation for a sub, center channel, and two front speakers.

Thanks,

Brent Crouch


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

HBCrouch said:


> I moved out of a house with a dedicated theater room into a new home where I am trying to reuse as much of our old equipment as possible. The layout of the room presents some definite challenges and I need some advice on how to proceed. I'd like to setup a 5.1 system.
> 
> Front Speakers
> This is where things are tricky. (pic attached) There is a built in cabinet in the corner of the room where the tv sits. The two adjacent walls are all windows and there is nowhere to install a speaker in the wall. Is my best option floor speakers? If so, where would I put them?
> ...


I don't see an attached pic so it's difficult to understand what type of challenges you're facing. IIRC, you'll need 5 posts before you can add one, so maybe you can describe what the issues are instead. As far as recommendations go... without knowing your room size, budget, aesthetic concerns, etc. you're likely to get suggestions all over the map. If you can provide some additional insight that would help people narrow down the options.


----------

